# Water Storage Covers



## Drklude (Nov 27, 2012)

I've started to amass 275 gallon totes for water storage, and have been trying to find covers for the totes and haven't had any luck. I want a slip cover to put over the tote to cut down on algae growth and other contaminants. I've seen slip covers for 55 gallon barrels, but none for the larger totes. I could use a large tarp, but I'm looking for something with a cleaner look to it. I've looked into painting the totes, but I'd rather not do that.

Any suggestions or experiences would be greatly appreciated.


----------

